# Looking for a group.



## drowelvenranger (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi,
   I am looking for a gaming group i nthe myrtle beach area,i have played ad&d 2nd and 3rd edtion various white wolf games and star wars but i am willing to learn any system or game ,i just miss role playing.


----------



## Kasheer (Apr 28, 2005)

I have a group going in Columbia that welcomes any players.  We play 3rd-3.5 D&D.  I'm about to start a new campaign with random level assigned between 10-15.  Mostly good or nuetral campaign with about 50\50 between actual role playing and hack and slash.  Generous with items and mostly go by the book with a few minor exceptions.  Fel free to email me if interested.  jpbaker18@aol.com



This is a group of military members aged 20, 21 and 22.  If you prefer to search for other venues that's understandable.


----------



## drowelvenranger (Apr 29, 2005)

*sorry*

unfournatelyi  am myrtle beach so thats a bit far,but thanks for the offer ,it sucks i love rp with military guys,i used to play with a group in fort polk la all the time


----------

